# Just....



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

....been up the local BP that has an M&S in it to get a few treats.....bloke with a Porsche Carrera 4S there at the jet was going hammer and ton with the jet wash brush...

I died a little bit inside, what a waste!!! :buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

oh well, got a clean car from it


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

It was probably quite therapeutic for him!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a waste, little does he know the disadvantages of using the horrid brush! :lol:

Saying that, if he can afford that kind of car then he can afford to get it detailed & paint rectified.  :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I almost stopped and asked if I could have it...seeing as he obviously didn't like it very much, I mean if you're gonna do that then you may as well go to the drive through hand car wash at the very least!!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

It was probably his wifes car, his was at home :lol:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

He's probably quite happy so don't feel sorry for him.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

PootleFlump said:


> He's probably quite happy so don't feel sorry for him.


It wasn't him I felt sorry for, it was the car!!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> It wasn't him I felt sorry for, it was the car!!


Don't worry - the car does not have feelings:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

washing the car in a way that he feels is fine means he 'does'nt like it very much' ..


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> washing the car in a way that he feels is fine means he 'does'nt like it very much' ..


I didn't say he doesn't (note the apostrophe in the correct place) care about it.....I said he obviously doesn't like it very much.....

Anyway just my opinion, but if someone was to take a hose and broom to my car I'd imagine they didn't like me very much either...


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd be more worried if they took a hose and broom to you!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Turbo Tony said:


> I'd be more worried if they took a hose and broom to you!


You know my mates!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> I didn't say he doesn't (note the apostrophe in the correct place) care about it.....I said he obviously doesn't like it very much.....
> 
> Anyway just my opinion, but if someone was to take a hose and broom to my car I'd imagine they didn't like me very much either...


hence my edit, and so what if i got the grammar wrong


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> hence my edit, and so what if i got the grammar wrong


Punctuation wrong, not grammar......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

see, i'm c**p at that sort of thing, but you know what i meant


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

That was like the guy i saw cleaning his skyline GT-R one bucket method, cleaning the wheels first them the sill then straight up the side to the roof! Afterwards throwing the mucky suds over the whole car! Followed by a quick rinse, then chamos dried and out with the autogym polish in the baking hot heat! He almost burst himself trying to get it off once he had clapped it over the whole car! So to combat looking like a pratt infront of his neighbours and his cool friend he broke out his halford buff with its 19 inch soft pad! Sounded great when he caught the bee sting ariel!

After he was done his mate commented on my audi sitting across the road from his house (a Lava grey 3dr 170 S Line Black Edition Quattro with 19inch rotiforms and on coilovers) His reply was that just a standard A3 with a set of cheap looking alloys! :lol::lol::lol:

If only he wasnt an areosol i could have given him some good tips on how to look after his c8ck extention :wave:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

*Just.....*

....read ANOTHER thread about ANOTHER normal person cleaning their car in a Normal way.

I Must remember to hover over the thread title just in case it's another pointless thread on the endless cycle of DW.

I just died a little inside.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> see, i'm c**p at that sort of thing, but you know what i meant


yeah but brilliant at spamming.

i thought this was to say you had visited RP or Doug and survived?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Gruffs said:


> ....read ANOTHER thread about ANOTHER normal person cleaning their car in a Normal way.
> 
> I Must remember to hover over the thread title just in case it's another pointless thread on the endless cycle of DW.
> 
> I just died a little inside.


Sorry I forgot I called you and FORCED you to read the thread!!! It must have really torn you away from all the more exciting things you must have been doing this evening..........


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> ....read ANOTHER thread about ANOTHER normal person cleaning their car in a Normal way.
> 
> I Must remember to hover over the thread title just in case it's another pointless thread on the endless cycle of DW.
> 
> I just died a little inside.


You didnt have to reply though?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

moosh said:


> You didnt have to reply though?


No he did, he's one of those people that have to have a moan about something to feel they have a purpose in life, make themselves feel bigger than the person they are trying to make look stupid, in this case me, luckily I am more than happy with the size of my peis and have enough friends not to feel like this guy has anything worth saying....so all in all YAWN!!!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> No he did, he's one of those people that have to have a moan about something to feel they have a purpose in life, make themselves feel bigger than the person they are trying to make look stupid, in this case me, luckily I am more than happy with the size of my peis and have enough friends not to feel like this guy has anything worth saying....so all in all YAWN!!!


:lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

At least there's some life in it now. 

It wasn't personal, I said i should hover over the thread title to check first admitting I was at fault. I felt compelled to post as I am sleep deprived having a 3 week old and wanting to let off a little steam. Sorry you took it personally, it will come back around I promise. The reply just happened to be in your thread, it could have been in so many others. Really.

You wait, in 4 years time, you'll be itching to scream at the seemingly endless cycle of threads on here. 

What wax is best for X colour?

Should i get snowfoam?

Why was X washing car Y with a Z?

I came on here for a vent, you provided it. Thanks. :thumb:

Just for the record, I have a MASSIVE Pen1s too


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

s.bailey said:


> No he did, he's one of those people that have to have a moan about something to feel they have a purpose in life, make themselves feel bigger than the person they are trying to make look stupid.


Wasnt that the point of your opening post?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

dcj said:


> Wasnt that the point of your opening post?


Oh no you din't :lol::lol:


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Oh no you din't :lol::lol:


Oh i think he just did.... :lol:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

dcj said:


> Wasnt that the point of your opening post?


Not really no, 1. that person is not on this Forum and therefore none the wiser so it was not an open criticism and 2. am I missing the point of this forum, to discuss the best ways to keep the materials on your vehicle in the best condition possible.....

 MONKEYS!!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> Not really no, 1. that person is not on this Forum and therefore none the wiser so it was not an open criticism and 2. am I missing the point of this forum, to discuss the best ways to keep the materials on *your vehicle *in the best condition possible.....
> 
> MONKEYS!!!!




If it's not your car, why do you care, why do you think your are better than them!?!?

It's their property, they can maintain it their way, nothing to do with you or your little snidy comments....

As I have said before, threads like these are a) childish, b) pathetic, c) not in the spirit of DW, and d) all about jealousy......always about a porsche, a lambo, ferrari, rolls royce being cleaned the "wrong" way...

wonder why that is eh... :wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> *No he did, he's one of those people that have to have a moan about something to feel they have a purpose in life, make themselves feel bigger than the person they are trying to make look stupid, in this case me, luckily I am more than happy with the size of my peis and have enough friends not to feel like this guy has anything worth saying....so all in all YAWN!!!*


Isn't this post a bit of an oxymoron?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> ....been up the local BP that has an M&S in it to get a few treats.....bloke with a Porsche Carrera 4S there at the jet was going hammer and ton with the jet wash brush...
> 
> I died a little bit inside, what a waste!!! :buffer::buffer::buffer:





s.bailey said:


> No he did, he's one of those people that have to have a moan about something to feel they have a purpose in life, make themselves feel bigger than the person they are trying to make look stupid, in this case me, luckily I am more than happy with the size of my peis and have enough friends not to feel like this guy has anything worth saying....so all in all YAWN!!!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

moosh said:


> That was like the guy i saw cleaning his skyline GT-R one bucket method, cleaning the wheels first them the sill then straight up the side to the roof! Afterwards throwing the mucky suds over the whole car! Followed by a quick rinse, then chamos dried and out with the autogym polish in the baking hot heat! He almost burst himself trying to get it off once he had clapped it over the whole car! So to combat looking like a pratt infront of his neighbours and his cool friend he broke out his halford buff with its 19 inch soft pad! Sounded great when he caught the bee sting ariel!
> 
> After he was done his mate commented on my audi sitting across the road from his house (a Lava grey 3dr 170 S Line Black Edition Quattro with 19inch rotiforms and on coilovers) His reply was that just a standard A3 with a set of cheap looking alloys! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> If only he wasnt an areosol i could have given him some good tips on how to look after his c8ck extention :wave:


That is a lot of watching and listening to something that wasn't your concern


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

The Cueball said:


>


You of all people would.................:tumbleweed:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> You of all people would.................:tumbleweed:




Only playing catch phrase buddy*

:wave:

*saying what you see, in case you are not old enough to remember the popular game show....


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Awww, come on... give us a hug....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

lol, this thread :lol::lol::lol:

Its great that most people have crappy dirty looking cars, makes mine look even more special :thumb: 

Be thankful you are in the minority :thumb: 

I only offer detailing info if someone asks, otherwise detailers will end up like Jehovah witnesses, look it’s them car detailers again, hide, don’t answer the door!

Sod preaching, get detailing! :thumb:  :detailer::buffer:


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

This thread delivers....

If nothing else it made me smile at the beginning of another dull day at work.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Awww, come on... give us a hug *YA BIG OLD POOF!!!!*


 Edited for accuracy, im here for ya cuey  :thumb:

:tumbleweed:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

certainly brightened up my morning


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

and yet again another pointless waste of mind space...take a chill ladies.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> and yet again another pointless waste of mind space...take a chill ladies.












:thumb:

It's only banter.... just something to makes us all laugh and smile...and a reminder that it's only a bit of sh**y metal at the end of the day... who cares how it's cleaned...

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

thought i might bring this to your attention cuey


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> :thumb:
> 
> :thumb:


wow you have not half changed cuey...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> thought i might bring this to your attention cuey


Yeah, I clocked that.......I wouldn't worry about it, I don't..... words don't hurt me... not in "real" life, and certainly not on the tinterweb...



:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> thought i might bring this to your attention cuey


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, I clocked that.......I wouldn't worry about it, I don't..... words don't hurt me... not in "real" life, and certainly not on the tinterweb...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


You could at least be offended for a few minutes


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah, I clocked that.......I wouldn't worry about it, I don't..... words don't hurt me... not in "real" life, and certainly not on the tinterweb...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> You could at least be offended for a few minutes


Need to try harder mate!!



:lol:

Can't remember the last time someone upset or offended me.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Need to try harder mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Some quality thread tags there.....

Where's the OP gone


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> Some quality thread tags there.....
> 
> Where's the OP gone


RP put him in his gimp suit?:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Need to try harder mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb: its the only way :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

see everyone is happy lighten up girls... or baby light my fire :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> No he did, he's one of those people that have to have a moan about something to feel they have a purpose in life, make themselves feel bigger than the person they are trying to make look stupid, in this case me, luckily I am more than happy with the size of my peis and have enough friends not to feel like this guy has anything worth saying....so all in all YAWN!!!


Hang on... Didn't you have a rant at someone for asking a snow foam question? Pot - kettle...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh put your torches away ladies.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Didn't see Cueball's Catch Phrase game :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:lol:

Just found this 










:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

scratcher said:


> Hang on... Didn't you have a rant at someone for asking a snow foam question? Pot - kettle...


And i only came here for a five minute argument, not the full half hour!!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

What the hell did i start?

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I was genuinely ranting off last night.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Im not sure if this helps! But,








:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Check this out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





 :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Slip a card on his screen offering to clean his car the correct way


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyway,

I was so shocked today to see a guy using "the old jetwash broom of death" on his 1985 Volvo 340 hatchback - I mean what a way to treat a car like this. Has he no shame? I bet it was a mass of swirls and scratches.

I nearly went up to him to tell him the error of his ways and lecture him for an hour on how to care for his car.

Some people eh? They just don't get it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

^^^ you being serious? ^^^


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Mat- said:


> ^^^ you being serious? ^^^


Oh Mat!!!! :wall: 


Sarcasm-Motivational-Poster-house-md-3805895-500-400 by ITHAQVA, on Flickr


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

-mat- said:


> ^^^ you being serious? ^^^









:lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I've posted this before, but...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Oh Mat!!!! :wall:
> 
> 
> Sarcasm-Motivational-Poster-house-md-3805895-500-400 by ITHAQVA, on Flickr


Keeping it safe for work......


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^^^^^ :thumb: 










:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> ....read ANOTHER thread about ANOTHER normal person cleaning their car in a Normal way.
> 
> I Must remember to hover over the thread title just in case it's another pointless thread on the endless cycle of DW.
> 
> I just died a little inside.


So true, some people have other priorities in life. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

And just in case


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ REEEEPOST!!!........................ I'm offended!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Friendly bunch of cnts on here.....:wall:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

I gave the car a wash at lunch, £4 coin op special.

Should I be worried?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> I gave the car a wash at lunch, £4 coin op special.
> 
> Should I be worried?


The fact you live in Suffolk I think you have plenty more to worry about than trying to be funny!! :tumbleweed:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> Friendly bunch of cnts on here.....:wall:


Touched a nerve?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> The fact you live in Suffolk I think you have plenty more to worry about than trying to be funny!! :tumbleweed:


I could reply to that, but seeing as your from Essex you wouldnt get it anyway.

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> Friendly bunch of cnts on here.....:wall:


we are, your just failing to see we are just having a bit of fun :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> Friendly bunch of cnts on here.....:wall:


With a post like that you should fit in perfectly :lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

No reply, seems we scared him off


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> I could reply to that, but seeing as your from Essex you wouldnt get it anyway.
> 
> :thumb:


*you're :wall:

Really want to go down that road Farmer Giles.....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> *you're :wall:
> 
> Really want to go down that road Farmer Giles.....












and finally, as you seem to be taking this all very seriously, and must be upset that we all don't share your 'horror' at how people deal with their possessions:










:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Funny seen you get in a fair few arguments on here.......what was that earlier, pot/kettle......typical ***** attitude, want's it all but wants nothing to do with it either!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> Funny seen you get in a fair few arguments on here.......what was that earlier, pot/kettle......typical ***** attitude, want's it all but wants nothing to do with it either!!


now you are just gibbering...:lol:

sad little boy...


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

ive been a misserable **** today.

**** me, i feel alive after reading this thread ROFLMAOPIMP (Rolling On the Floor Laughing My **** Off Pissing In My Pants)!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> now you are just gibbering...:lol:
> 
> sad little boy...


Nah just can't say what I want to, shame really..... anyway end of thread for me now, good luck finding the next mug to gang up on for expressing an opinion....:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



s.bailey said:


> Nah just can't say what I want to, shame really..... anyway end of thread for me now, *good luck finding the next mug to gang up on for expressing an opinion*....:thumb:


I don't think anyone has set out to "gang up" on you. We're all having a bit of a laugh. Got to admit though, having one of these threads posted almost daily (or at least 2 or 3 times a week) does get a bit tedious and boring.

Nice to have a laugh once in a while.

Just think, you're the most popular member on DW today. So that's improved your forum reputation. There's always a positive 

:lol:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey ho......to be fair I may only have joined in March but had been hovering for a long time....and I'm not surprised at some people's comments who think they're better than other people with their opinions and yet don't allow others to have theirs...I shouldn't have bitten.

Not to worry, I guess the forum isn't for anyone and everyone just the oldies who know better than everyone else.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

TBH, your length of time has nothing to do with the replies.

I could have started the same post, and would also have been flamed. TBH, I believe that this is one of few forums I've been on that treate "n00bs" well.....

Now..... Let's all have a .....


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

-Mat- said:


> TBH, your length of time has nothing to do with the replies.
> 
> I could have started the same post, and would also have been flamed. TBH, I believe that this is one of few forums I've been on that treate "n00bs" well.....
> 
> Now..... Let's all have a .....


Sorry, didn't mean that as I'm a 'newbie' I'm getting the grief, just meant that over the years certain people seem to think they know everything and have the right to shoot down someone's opinion....

It's the first time I'd posted such a topic, and certainly the last......:thumb:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I tend to agree with what was stated in the op. does this make me a bad man 😃
I think it's a pity if someone has a nice car and can't or wouldn't want to keep it looking good. There is a world of difference in this and 'preaching' to anyone who who does what they want to their own possessions


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> It's the first time I'd posted such a topic, and certainly the last......:thumb:


Ahhhh, our work here is done...

:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Ahhhh, our work here is done...
> 
> :thumb:


You've got a job......... me now THAT is the biggest shock of it all!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

PMSL

:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

OP this is just fun mate :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> You've got a job......... me now THAT is the biggest shock of it all!!!


Your just getting abusive, why not join in it's fun, ask Ninja he should know  Might even let you borrow his Duck tape :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

ITHAQVA said:


> Your just getting abusive, why not join in it's fun, ask Ninja he should know  Might even let you borrow his Duck tape :thumb:


*You're :wall:

That wasn't abusive......I'm genuinely shocked given the facts!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Funny thing is, cuey will make more an hour than what some of us make in a day/week lol.....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> *You're :wall:
> 
> That wasn't abusive......I'm genuinely shocked given the facts!







Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> *You're :wall:
> 
> That wasn't abusive......I'm genuinely shocked given the facts!


You should see the **** most of us call each other on here. No worries :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, seeing as you brought it up. 

I've been here 4 years now. It is a LOT different to how it was when I joined. Then, it was a group of hobbyists with the occasional pro sharing know how and info. Now. Well, it's a bit different. 

But, as for shouting people down and not letting them have an opinion. You can type what you like, say what you like but you can't get all uppety when people don't agree with you. or have heard it before. You reach a point in DW when you realise that the rest of the world is sane and you are the nutty one.

Don't worry yourself too much if past members are anything to go by, we'll get fed up with what DW has turned into and leave eventually. 

The irony is that I flamed you for being boring and you created the most entertaining thread of the month. 

No harm done. We've all been rinsed at some point. Welcome to the family. 

 :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-Mat- said:


> Funny thing is, cuey will make more an hour than what some of us make in a day/week lol.....


Thats becasue the old poof is on the game :doublesho 










:thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

This thread is quality. I'm winding down at work after a crappy day and I've sat and read this from start to finish. This has cheered me up no end...

....in fact....I think I may have just wet myself :lol::lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Thats becasue the old poof is on the game :doublesho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is surely a Cueball/Ming hybrid.

You've discovered the Cuming. Or MingBall.

If there was another, he would be the second CuMing.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> *That is surely a Cueball/Ming hybrid.
> 
> You've discovered the Cuming. Or MingBall.
> 
> If there was another, he would be the second CuMing.*




PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol: MingBall :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone seen the tags below


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bl**dy hell chill out, everyone on here stays chilled because life is a bi*ch generally, people are from all backgrounds and walks of life on here we come on here for one thing but find amazing friends from opposite ends of the country! heck i have met or spoken to a number of people on here outside of this site all really nice people 

so chill out this is a hobby to many on here...some of have gone the whole way some are just starting out!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


>


Can't see them myself


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

-Mat- said:


> Funny thing is, cuey will make more an hour than what some of us make in a day/week lol.....


Yeah just like bankers the 's always seem to! :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> ....been up the local BP that has an M&S in it to get a few treats.....bloke with a Porsche Carrera 4S there at the jet was going hammer and ton with the jet wash brush...
> 
> I died a little bit inside, what a waste!!! :buffer::buffer::buffer:


What posts like this and many others show is a complete lack of understanding of how people wealthier than the majority of us conduct their lives, I most probably would have been the same if I hadn't spent many years employed by wealthy individuals as a chauffeur. if you were to witness some of the things I did you'd most most probably die more than a little bit inside.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

S63 said:


> What posts like this and many others show is a complete lack of understanding of how people wealthier than the majority of us conduct their lives, I most probably would have been the same if I hadn't spent many years employed by wealthy individuals as a chauffeur. if you were to witness some of the things I did you'd most most probably die more than a little bit inside.


I would not die more than a little bit inside....I would in fact ignore it and beg parley with all the people better and more knowledgeable than I as to ascertain what my opinion of it should be :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

V8 mondeo. That is all...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> V8 mondeo. That is all...


Now I have completely lost the plot, is this some sort of a Two Ronnie's sketch?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

S63 said:


> Now I have completely lost the plot, is this some sort of a Two Ronnie's sketch?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


>


no we usher that users name quietly if it is who i think it is beginning with B...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Nah, doesn't seem like the halfords employee type to me.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> no we usher that users name quietly if it is who i think it is beginning with B...


Im bored


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Im bored


well if we are talking about Bailes yes :wall:

hug a hoodie doug :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

holy **** ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Im still bored ninja


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^^^ :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Just found this lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> *you're :wall:
> 
> Really want to go down that road Farmer Giles.....


firstly you started the "regional insults" if that pathetic effort could be called that, I find it funny that just because I live in suffolk you have assumed Im from there. :wave:

Secondly, I regret to inform you that I am unable to accept any form of insult from someone that drives a French car and probably thinks its pretty cool. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I have enjoyed this conversation.

:lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> V8 mondeo. That is all...


l thought that too :thumb::thumb:
The king of the epic thread.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> firstly you started the "regional insults" if that pathetic effort could be called that, I find it funny that just because I live in suffolk you have assumed Im from there. :wave:
> 
> Secondly, I regret to inform you that I am unable to accept any form of insult from someone that drives a French car and probably thinks its pretty cool. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Sorry, you decided to live in Suffolk!!!?? That's even worse!! :lol::lol:

I drive a car that I like yes, and think it's nice yes, sorry should we all be driving round in tractors and dating our sisters like you?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great thread. Made this train journey to London a bit more bearable.Thanks guys.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Flipping eck im gonna start selling tickets.
Hammer and tongues here big time.
This is not a place for insults and kicking off, this is supposed to be a community of something we all share together.

However if i missed something and its all banter i will get my coat


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

willwad82 said:


> Flipping eck im gonna start selling tickets.
> Hammer and tongues here big time.
> This is not a place for insults and kicking off, this is supposed to be a community of something we all share together.
> 
> However if i missed something and its all banter i will get my coat


My attitude before this thread was the same as yours....I had an opinion about something that I thought I'd share, needless to say I got shot down by people who believe all threads should go in the direction of "oooh something tangible happened or was seen today by myself...............nothing else to report........I have no opinion, only what you tell me oh great know it f*cking alls"

Now my attitude is, if they think it's OK to berate and vilify over merely having an opinion, then it's open game for anything else.

Plus it's fun, especially when you read posts from people saying I'm bored....of course you're bored, you're actively sitting there waiting for an update to a forum thread, while other people are out with mates or the like leading an ACTUAL life!!

:lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure what to say to that but i do know that everybody deserves an opionion.

I was not having a go just read a few posts and thought it was getting hot.

This type of thread grinds my gears tho, from ops thread to here it is the guys choice to sandblast his car if he wants.

If he is happy leave him to it and that is pretty much end of discussion.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Its only banter & I live in Cornwall, drive a euro box that I think is sooo cool & have the common decency to give a sheep a reach round :doublesho ooo arrrgg me ansome!!! :thumb: 

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa410/ithaqva/funny-********-gene-pool-closed.jpg


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

willwad82 said:


> Not sure what to say to that but i do know that everybody deserves an opionion.
> 
> I was not having a go just read a few posts and thought it was getting hot.
> 
> ...


Not saying you were, and you are entitled to your opinion as well and i respect that, what winds me up is statements like everyone can do what they want blah blah blah leave them to it!!!

At what point did I say I saw a guy jet brush washing his Porsche Carrera 4 (a car I would love to own or are German cars as bad as French?!?!) and it made me die a little inside, which is obviously not true, I didn't actually die a little bit inside, I just thought to myself, what a shame, if I had that car I would be spending most weekends treating it with kid gloves and cleaning it to death (again not  literally!!)
And then went up to him, smacked him in the mouth and berated him for his atrocities!!!

I didn't, I just shared with the group, little did I know at the time that the group was full of  's!!

The End............


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> My attitude before this thread was the same as yours....I had an opinion about something that I thought I'd share, needless to say I got shot down by people who believe all threads should go in the direction of "oooh something tangible happened or was seen today by myself...............nothing else to report........I have no opinion, only what you tell me oh great know it f*cking alls"
> 
> Now my attitude is, if they think it's OK to berate and vilify over merely having an opinion, then it's open game for anything else.
> 
> ...


You seem to be spending a lot of time on this thread too, are you bored & in need of friends  :lol::lol::lol:

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa410/ithaqva/*******-face-howdy.jpg


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ha ha you are right mate.

Seen this type of thread loads before and will again.

This will generate the same reaction then as well.

:buffer: :newbie: :buffer:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

ITHAQVA official Nutter


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Right who put this tag in?










and










this group is not full of ^&(&^@*&£^, the majority on here have a reason with the amount of threads like this that are created at some point in time you will actually (well maybe) get that some people unless they approach you for advice do not give a sh*t or do not know any different.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

unless they approach you for advice do not give a sh*t or do not know any different. 


My point exactly


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> ITHAQVA official Nutter


I do my best mate, been very quiet at work the last two days, does it show :devil::devil:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA RP's Official Bumbuddy










here is his badge...


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

ITHAQVA said:


> You seem to be spending a lot of time on this thread too, are you bored & in need of friends  :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa410/ithaqva/*******-face-howdy.jpg


I'd say the time I'm spending on it is directly relative to the amount of responses I am having to give to the never ending supply of douchey comebacks.

Hmmm Douchey Comebacks....if that isn't a pornstar name I don't know what is!

And anyway, I've just put a new Internet routing and security solution into my Firm and so my job this week is to continually monitor it's performance and stability, so what better way than talk to eeejits on here! :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Right who put this tag in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> I'd say the time I'm spending on it is directly relative to the amount of responses I am having to give to the never ending supply of douchey comebacks.
> 
> Hmmm Douchey Comebacks....if that isn't a pornstar name I don't know what is!
> 
> And anyway, I've just put a new Internet routing and security solution into my Firm and so my job this week is to continually monitor it's performance and stability, so what better way than talk to eeejits on here! :thumb:


Oh no your in I.T too, same here.

As for Porn stars, Im Doctor doug & his amazing internal back support :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> ITHAQVA RP's Official Bumbuddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:










 :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

this thread is making me sing this in my head how weird...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why hug doug it is not even 10am :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Work is quiet ..again


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Work is quiet ..again


what you mean to say is all the secretary's are out today?:tumbleweed:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

So, who's up for a beer at waxstock then?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> what you mean to say is all the secretary's are out today?:tumbleweed:


Yeah, all the girls are on a course, so i got no ladies to play with


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

-PJB- said:


> So, who's up for a beer at waxstock then?


Play hug a hoodie...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Yeah, all the girls are on a course, so i got no ladies to play with


i thought you could of joined in....actually seriously is the course on sexual harassment in the work place?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Its only a bit of banter lol

Besides I on the supra form as well, if you think this is a ripping, trying posting a daft post on there lol.

all good fun with no hard feelings!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> Play hug a hoodie...


it is all fun until someone gets stabbed...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Play hug a hoodie...


Sorted Innit!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Sorted Innit!


I am now offended by your slang term - "innit"...what does this actually mean?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i thought you could of joined in....actually seriously is the course on sexual harassment in the work place?


Nah, my girls like the attention :thumb:  :devil:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> I am now offended by your slang term - "innit"...what does this actually mean?


Well your going to wake up with leprosy tomorrow morning for starters :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> Sorry, you decided to live in Suffolk!!!?? That's even worse!! :lol::lol:
> 
> I drive a car that I like yes, and think it's nice yes, sorry should we all be driving round in tractors and dating our sisters like you?


:lol::lol::lol:

your alright, I reckon we will get along just fine :thumb:

FYI, the sister thing, we leave that to the Norfolk folk.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Nah, my girls like the attention :thumb:  :devil:


no comment.



ITHAQVA said:


> Well your going to wake up with leprosy tomorrow morning for starters :thumb:


disturbing in another life are you Ming? or just looking into your glass ball?

oh and thank you honey for the tag.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> I am now offended by your slang term - "innit"...what does this actually mean?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ithaqva said:


> :d


chav!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i wish not to know what you were trying to imply there...


Sorted :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Sorted :thumb:


to slow...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> chav!


Thats not nice  










Repost, bit i love it


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Thats not nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Just as well put this thread in the GC :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> your alright, I reckon we will get along just fine :thumb:
> 
> FYI, the sister thing, we leave that to the Norfolk folk.


One last time..................YOU'RE :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Just as well put this thread in the GC :thumb::thumb::thumb:


has it moved? or have you moved in with RP?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

s.bailey said:


> One last time..................YOU'RE :wall:
> 
> :thumb:


Erm i think you mean YOU ARE

but then you know it does not bother me grammar on here everyone is having a laugh.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> One last time..................YOU'RE :wall:
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Erm i think you mean YOU ARE
> 
> but then you know it does not bother me grammar on here everyone is having a laugh.


SHHHHH Ninja the grammar Nazi's will hear you


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> SHHHHH Ninja the grammar Nazi's will hear you


i hear a tank shell...she's a cumming.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i hear a tank shell...she's a cumming.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Consider the occasion and the relationship in determining when to hug. Generally, the closer your relationship and/or the more monumental the event, the greater the likelihood that a hug will be appropriate. Otherwise, a handshake will usually do the trick. Be aware of social customs in certain cultures. The manner and timing of a man hug can vary broadly across cultural boundaries. Some cultures are much friendlier and more affectionate than others. It's wise to be cognizant of how certain cultures lay out the rules for greeting and meeting, so that you're not taken off guard or misinterpreted, but any such guidelines can be quickly overridden by your own observations about a person as an individual (e.g. a particularly friendly man from a not-so-affectionate culture might still be offended if you don't return a hug).

Approach with a flexible stance, one that allows you to fall back on a handshake if you find that the other man has no intention of giving a hug. If you're walking towards someone and you're having a hard time judging whether they'll want a hug or simply a handshake, you can put one hand forward for a handshake and lift the other arm to either give a hug (if they lean in for one) or simply pat them on the upper arm or shoulder (if they remain distant).Hug in the "A-frame" position, where the only body contact is in the shoulders. Having the handshake between you provides a physical barrier that can help to prevent someone from feeling that you're being too affectionate. Your right hand will go over their shoulder, with your head going to the left of theirs. Keep you head level and facing forwards. Looking down, or turning towards you mate may be interpreted as affectionate nuzzling.The pat. This is the crucial part of a man hug, separating it from a traditional cuddle. With your left hand pat your buddy 3 or 4 times on the back. This demonstrates you are still men - you may be affectionate but you can still dish out some pain. If you still feel this is too effeminate for you then give a light, double punch instead of a pat.Hold the hug briefly. In studies conducted by Kory Floyd at Arizona State University, it was observed that hugs rarely last more then two seconds before one of the huggers or other men observing the hug begin to feel uncomfortable.The break. While you are giving the final pat, break. Lift your hands smartly away, don't slide them over your buddy in a lingering manner. This may confuse them, and you. Alternatively you could finish by gripping your friends firmly on the upper arms and saying something celebratory. 'Well Done Colin", "Congratulations", or "Great to see you again" are all good. This makes to reason for the hug clear and finishes it succinctly. Another great option is to throw a few playful sparring punches at each other. Add a growly cheer to this and you are home and dry, like a big cuddly bearNow return to whatever you were doing before the hug. Don't feel the need to cough, avoid eye contact, or scratch yourself. You are still firmly a man -- but one who is not afraid of showing their emotions. Mission accomplished.

the perfect man hug...


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> Erm i think you mean YOU ARE
> 
> but then you know it does not bother me grammar on here everyone is having a laugh.


Have you noticed how other than this reply, to point out YOU ARE not getting it, I DO NOT reply to you're posts......

IT IS because YOU ARE a 

Move along now you ing  basher

That is all.....


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Who's Colin?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

s.bailey said:


> Have you noticed how other than this reply, to point out YOU ARE not getting it, I DO NOT reply to you're posts......
> 
> IT IS because YOU ARE a
> 
> ...


no need to get personal... and i was joking the fact you get so wound up by it i do not get...at no point did i direct things towards you personally.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Ninja59 said:


> no need to get personal...


Actually you get one more reply....you didn't even notice I gave you a free you're/your to play with....thought maybe you'd like to give sausage a rest for now!!  or just :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Who's Colin?


He's the same as Bill, we would of brought someone called Bill, but we dont know anyone called Bill :thumb:

Hope this clarifies why i have two fish in my bed :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> He's the same as Bill, we would of brought someone called Bill, but we dont know anyone called Bill :thumb:
> 
> Hope this clarifies why i have two fish in my bed :thumb:


hmm DougenBill?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

s.bailey said:


> Actually you get one more reply....you didn't even notice I gave you a free you're/your to play with....thought maybe you'd like to give sausage a rest for now!!  or just :lol:


i direct you back to my quoted post in your first post second line.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Well,that's cleared that one up for me,cheers


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

herbiedacious said:


> Well,that's cleared that one up for me,cheers


did you find your knob or get a knob?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> did you find your knob or get a knob?


Ninja, it was a broken knob :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Well,that's cleared that one up for me,cheers


What fish?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Ninja, it was a broken knob :thumb:


noooooo it fell off his DA (I was actually being serious for 30 seconds).


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> What fish?


3m (blue waffle) pads...


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Still got knob problems,but hey,thanks for remembering chaps!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> 3m (blue waffle) pads...


If they come with Chips, sure! :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Still got knob problems,but hey,thanks for remembering chaps!


Your problem is our problem herby :thumb:

Have you tried borrowing some duck tape of Ninja?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Your problem is our problem herby :thumb:
> 
> Have you tried borrowing some duck tape of Ninja?


The last bit of duck tape l got off him had curly hairs all over it and the glue was a bit iffy/salty


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

herbiedacious said:


> The last bit of duck tape l got off him had curly hairs all over it and the glue was a bit iffy/salty


:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> The last bit of duck tape l got off him had curly hairs all over it and the glue was a bit iffy/salty


Second hand, Ninja must of used it on RP in one of their weird cosplay sessions :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

This has gone from a pretty lame post, to quite an amusing one


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

OI, whats wrong with Renault! .


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Made by the french, so they can go pretty fast in reverse Im told.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Second hand, Ninja must of used it on RP in one of their weird cosplay sessions :doublesho:doublesho


 cosplay

Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> Made by the french, so they can go pretty fast in reverse Im told.


I thought that was the Italian cars


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Have we got to the point chaps where we recognise that the mods are stretched pretty thin presently; and maybe, since this isnt the most constructive, or ubiquitously well mannered thread in DW history, that it might be fairly reasonable to call it a day?

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Have we got to the point chaps where we recognise that the mods are stretched pretty thin presently; and maybe, since this isnt the most constructive, or ubiquitously well mannered thread in DW history, that it might be fairy reasonable to call it a day?
> 
> :thumb:


 Forgot all about that 

Sorry Admins :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought it rather considerate of us to keep it all in one place. 

To the OP, i must direct a thanks. 

The use of Emoticons to represent profanities allows infinitely more room for interpretation that the circumnavigation of the swear filter previously employed. Much better for the imagination.

:thumb::thumb::thumb:

I'm off to get an ACTUAL life. I might go and stare at someone washing their car and carefully critique their technique. 

Much better than what I had planned for the rest of my existence.

*This post may contain traces of sarcasm*


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Gruffs, I hereby thank you for that final..........quite literally if you look.

The reason I do is you in your attempt to be funny just proved the point.....enjoy staring at someone washing their car, will certainly beat staring in through ladies windows!!! You may even learn something!

Goodnight and god bless.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> The reason I do is you in your attempt to be funny just proved the point.....


The reason I do is you, in your attempt to be funny just proved the point.....

NEVER FORGET THE USE OF PROPER COMMA'S

:wave:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Estoril-5 said:


> The reason I do is you, in your attempt to be funny just proved the point.....
> 
> NEVER FORGET THE USE OF PROPER COMMA'S
> 
> :wave:


See just corresponding with these twts has made me more stupider than i woz !!! :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Detailing chat? Really? I think not!!!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> See just corresponding with these twts has made me more stupider than i woz !!! :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

fraz101 said:


> Detailing chat? Really? I think not!!!!!


WTF are you talking about?!?!?!?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> WTF are you talking about?!?!?!?


Im not sure if this helps, but my name is also upscrewing & i love onions :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

ITHAQVA said:


> Im not sure if this helps, but my name is also upscrewing & i love onions :thumb:


To be fair it's about as much sense as I've seen on this thread in 2 days...........it was fun(ish) while it lasted, I think it needs putting to bed now mind!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> To be fair it's about as much sense as I've seen on this thread in 2 days...........it was fun(ish) while it lasted, I think it needs putting to bed now mind!












:wave:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Night, night. Sleep tight. 

Don't let the bed bugs brush your car with a sponge.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Night, night. Sleep tight.
> 
> Don't let the Doug tuck you in with a sponge.


Yikes! that is some peoples worst nightmare.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

99 percent of people are happy his way , the other 1 percent is us lot


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> ITHAQVA RP's Official Bumbuddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean i have won

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO go me


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> Does this mean i have won
> 
> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO go me


You aint wont Jack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Even better less signatures required.

Thought this thread was ending soon.

Oh well we are all here now.

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Tune in for next weeks episode a 2 part special:

"My neighbor is washing his car with a sponge and bucket, and drying with a chamois, should I point out his bad form?"

and

"Aston at the Polski wash"


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> Tune in for next weeks episode a 2 part special:
> 
> "My neighbor is washing his car with a sponge and bucket, and drying with a chamois, should I point out his bad form?"
> 
> ...


:doublesho:doublesho :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol:

I've actually just came off the phone with one of my clients... just bought himself a new car... which he gets washed for him, for £10, every week...

He knows what I do as a hobby, and before I could say anything, he said:

Keep your sad little car cleaning thoughts to yourself, it's a bit f f***g metal that means nothing to me... it's a bird pleaser and a status symbol...I don't care if it's not cleaned like a [email protected] for 500 hours a month....

If you stopped messing about with cars, you could make as much money as me you know....

So there you go... the views of a multi, multi, multi millionaire on the subject...

He is now off in his private jet to (one of) his homes in the south of France...

But his car has swirls!!!  :wall::wall::wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Better get s.bailey on the case!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> I've actually just came off the phone with one of my clients... just bought himself a new car... which he gets washed for him, for £10, every week...
> 
> ...


How can he live with all those swirls, his life is so incomplete, it's his poor car I feel sorry for, some people just don't look after their things, they shouldn't be allowed nice things, he should be flogged to within an inch of his life, and his children too for that matter ...............

Oh......

maybe I was getting a bit excited by it all


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Dissapointing really, no bites all day, no matter how tasty the bait is


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> Better get s.bailey on the case!


http://assets.diylol.com/hfs/f1a/b7c/dbe/resized/spiderman-meme-generator-for-the-love-of-god-stop-being-such-a-******-0132b0.jpg?1306435168.jpg


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> http://assets.diylol.com/hfs/f1a/b7c/dbe/resized/spiderman-meme-generator-for-the-love-of-god-stop-being-such-a-******-0132b0.jpg?1306435168.jpg


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Dont know why but that just tickled me, im in my office giggling like a fookin loonatic :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

You think that shts funny, it's all starting again over here! :tumbleweed:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3513611&posted=1#post3513611


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> You think that shts funny, it's all starting again over here! :tumbleweed:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3513611&posted=1#post3513611


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm on it :thumb:  :devil:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Ohhh nooooo

you have awoken the beast:lol:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

ITHAQVA said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm on it :thumb:  :devil:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


>


Cant see the pic


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought it was just me but it looks like DW has the giggles FFS!!! 










Im finding everything funny at work, im ggigling at anyone who just walks into my office WTF!!! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone has been sniffing c quartz

:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> Someone has been sniffing c quartz
> 
> :lol:


The very thought of it.................... Wolfs body wrap is da bomb!!!!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Never know where i am only where im going.

Will have to try wolfs body wrap instead of caffine


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Doug how did the girls course go? did they learn not to approach you in the workplace?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Doug how did the girls course go? did they learn not to approach you in the workplace?


Very well, i got hugs today


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Very well, i got *SRF* hugs today


oh god  i heard self-risingflour has crabs.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> oh god  i heard self-risingflour has crabs.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


>


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


>


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Looked at this 10 mins ago and still pi**ingmyself!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

